# Japanese Mugwort Soba Noodles



## BreezyCooking (Aug 16, 2006)

Has anyone tasted these?

I have quite a large Asian noodle collection (LOVE to try different types in different recipes), & my mom sent me a package of pale green Japanese Soba noodles flavored with Mugwort that I've been putting off trying, even tho I do have a recipe for it.

Now I know from my past & more intense herbal days (I used to do herbal landscaping, & talks, etc., etc.) that Mugwort (which grows virtually everywhere as a roadside weed) is considered a medicinal herb & is supposed to be *extremely* bitter.  I've never tasted it, but do like the fragrance.  (And oddly enough, I used to have a horse who LOVED to eat the stuff - lol!!!)

Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone here had ever had the Mugwort-flavored variety of soba noodles & could give me an idea of what they taste like.


----------



## lebelage (Aug 16, 2006)

I've had them.

It's kind of it's own flavour.
I would kind of compare it to stinging nettle though.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 16, 2006)

Would you call it bitter?

I know the strong individual fragrance of Mugwort, but was wondering if or how bitter the noodles are so I can pair them with the proper ingredients (assertive or nonassertive).


----------



## lebelage (Aug 17, 2006)

Not the ones I had....kind of a suggestion...a faint impression of the aroma of bitterness...very very subtle.


Generally the % of mugwort to buckwheat will vary from brand to brand. I think the one I tried was 25/70/5.

I say pull a single noodle outta that pack and do a test before you shop for your accompaniments. It's what we do in resto kitchens.


----------

